# Altima & Cross Winds



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I had to make a trip to Harbor Freight today in the Alti to pick up a hose for my compressor....well it was windy and I was doing about 80-95 mph.

Let me tell you....this car does not take well to the wind. Side drafts blew this MOFO all over the place. I am guessing because it is so high in the roof area it catches a lot of the wind. It really does not feel safe..... Any one else have any wind experience with the altima???


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

First I am jealous that Harbor Freight is just a drive from you  Secondly, I have noticed the same thing over the past few days. I feel like a rolling billboard as I cruise down the road.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Wild Willy and Slurppie! You guys over here too?!?  
I know what you mean WW. I was driving through Nevada and Arizona a couple of months back and the crosswinds gave me a scare when I was traveling at high speeds. *watch out for those bridges with open valleys*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree cross winds are a bitch.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*re: cross winds*

sportlines help tremendously. I live in northern arizona and have never had a problem with the cross winds since i lowered it.


zip/zilch


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I had to make a trip to Harbor Freight today in the Alti to pick up a hose for my compressor....well it was windy and I was doing about 80-95 mph.
> 
> Let me tell you....this car does not take well to the wind. Side drafts blew this MOFO all over the place. I am guessing because it is so high in the roof area it catches a lot of the wind. It really does not feel safe..... Any one else have any wind experience with the altima??? *


You are talking yourself into a rear wheel drive car. Oh Yeh there are none, wait something that starts with a G. It is all coming back, more wine Willy, I can see clearly now 3.5, no that is 35. Ah Yes a little heavier and a little lower, that will do the trick.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: re: cross winds*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *sportlines help tremendously. I live in northern arizona and have never had a problem with the cross winds since i lowered it.
> 
> 
> zip/zilch *


Took the post right out of my hands. Spings are the answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

next time roll down all your windows. you shouldn't have any problems. seriously I've experienced that also. next mod is lowering the car.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: re: cross winds*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Took the post right out of my hands. Spings are the answer. *


Ruben, how do you contend with speed bumps, railway crossings steep driveways etc.etc.?

I would love to Lower but.........


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: re: cross winds*



Ratwayne said:


> *Ruben, how do you contend with speed bumps, railway crossings steep driveways etc.etc.?
> 
> I would love to Lower but......... *


Have to change habits just a bit, hit steep curbs and speed bumps at an angle. other than that no probs. You get used to it quickly, the ride with the prokits is very close to stock. In fact the twitchiness (sp?) is gone with the new springs.

I lowered my last car, 1991 Q45, and after 8 years of that, I'll lower everything I own, until I get a real sports car.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *next time roll down all your windows. you shouldn't have any problems. seriously I've experienced that also. next mod is lowering the car. *


LOL!!!
He said cross winds not passing wind!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I had to make a trip to Harbor Freight today in the Alti to pick up a hose for my compressor....well it was windy and I was doing about 80-95 mph.
> 
> Let me tell you....this car does not take well to the wind. Side drafts blew this MOFO all over the place. I am guessing because it is so high in the roof area it catches a lot of the wind. It really does not feel safe..... Any one else have any wind experience with the altima??? *


I did notice this when I had the Stock tires on. I haven't noticed since I have the Michelin PILOT MXM4's on. This can't make that mush of a difference so probably just haven't driven when the wind was up. I'm just about to switch back to stock tires for the winter, so I note any changes I see.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: re: cross winds*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Have to change habits just a bit, hit steep curbs and speed bumps at an angle. other than that no probs. You get used to it quickly, the ride with the prokits is very close to stock. In fact the twitchiness (sp?) is gone with the new springs.
> 
> I lowered my last car, 1991 Q45, and after 8 years of that, I'll lower everything I own, until I get a real sports car.  *


Someone else mentioned that, It`s got nothing to do with tires unless it is a hydroplaning problem and there isn`t of coarse.

It is the height and the suspension, I believe you have the answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *LOL!!!
> He said cross winds not passing wind! *


 I wouldn't want to be in willy's car if he passed some wind.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *First I am jealous that Harbor Freight is just a drive from you  Secondly, I have noticed the same thing over the past few days. I feel like a rolling billboard as I cruise down the road. *


Yes it is a new store just up this year. I have been looking at a new hose, Sears had a 50 ft 200psi for 35 bucks....I got one At HF for 12.99 300psi and guaranteed for 2 years.....I was thrilled!! I still like ordering out of the catalog though, it is fun when the post man comes and I get to rummage through all of the foam peanuts to find my prizes


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes it is a new store just up this year. I have been looking at a new hose, Sears had a 50 ft 200psi for 35 bucks....I got one At HF for 12.99 300psi and guaranteed for 2 years.....I was thrilled!! I still like ordering out of the catalog though, it is fun when the post man comes and I get to rummage through all of the foam peanuts to find my prizes *


What is this hose thingy? Does it bolt on? What's the HP gain? Or is it just for looks?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *What is this hose thingy? Does it bolt on? What's the HP gain? Or is it just for looks? *


LOL It is for my Air Compressor...not my car


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *LOL It is for my Air Compressor...not my car *


LOL.. I thought I missed some major MOD there? I'll calm down now.  

Willy... Bought an 03 Honda Civic yesterday. I'm trying to figure out how to bolt it onto my Alti. ?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *LOL.. I thought I missed some major MOD there? I'll calm down now.
> 
> Willy... Bought an 03 Honda Civic yesterday. I'm trying to figure out how to bolt it onto my Alti. ?  *


A Honda.... You are going over to the other side??? How do u like it? My wife had a 95 ...I hated that little bastard. Ran like hell though. Are the new ones any quieter


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Speaking of quieter... My wife's 2.5 is fairly loud on acceleration... quiet at cruise.... but you can tell it's a 4 banger.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Speaking of quieter... My wife's 2.5 is fairly loud on acceleration... quiet at cruise.... but you can tell it's a 4 banger.  *


Would that be engine noise on acceleration or is it the exhaust?

Reason I asked was a friend of mine was getting it from the exhaust with the 2.5.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just engine noise...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *LOL!!!
> He said cross winds not passing wind! *


Good one


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *A Honda.... You are going over to the other side??? How do u like it? My wife had a 95 ...I hated that little bastard. Ran like hell though. Are the new ones any quieter *


We test drove every POS small car you can think of. The Civics are the most quiet, followed by the Corolla. The gas mileage is 39/49, a reason to buy along with the quiet ride. A nice car for what it is.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Speaking of quieter... My wife's 2.5 is fairly loud on acceleration... quiet at cruise.... but you can tell it's a 4 banger.  *


Looks like you need a little "Sound Insulation"... Now how can I get the old thread from a.....net?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *We test drove every POS small car you can think of. The Civics are the most quiet, followed by the Corolla. The gas mileage is 39/49, a reason to buy along with the quiet ride. A nice car for what it is. *



My Bonnieville gets better MPG than my wifes civic ever did...go figure. I have not been i one of the new civics...I stick to the high priced luxury sedans like the Altima


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *My Bonnieville gets better MPG than my wifes civic ever did...go figure. I have not been i one of the new civics...I stick to the high priced luxury sedans like the Altima *


Willy, you gatta have the intakes plugged on that Bonnieville.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *My Bonnieville gets better MPG than my wifes civic ever did...go figure. I have not been i one of the new civics...I stick to the high priced luxury sedans like the Altima *


gotta hand it to GM - those 3.8L are awesome.

i had a '96 Civic for almost 6 years before the alty. never broke, but it was noisy and awful in crosswinds. very small inside as well. 

that said, i miss it for running errands - ie busy parking lots with small parking spaces. the alty is a boat compared with that thing.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *gotta hand it to GM - those 3.8L are awesome.
> 
> i had a '96 Civic for almost 6 years before the alty. never broke, but it was noisy and awful in crosswinds. very small inside as well.
> 
> that said, i miss it for running errands - ie busy parking lots with small parking spaces. the alty is a boat compared with that thing. *


Hey unleaded good to see ya. Got your snows on yet? j/k

I agree with you and Willy that Civic is a big seller, made in Alliston, Ont. It outsells the Cavaliers here in Canada but is no quieter or better handling. I would pay a little more and get the Alty S.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hey unleaded good to see ya. Got your snows on yet? j/k
> 
> I agree with you and Willy that Civic is a big seller, made in Alliston, Ont. It outsells the Cavaliers here in Canada but is no quieter or better handling. I would pay a little more and get the Alty S. *


I don't mean to rain on your parade Rat, but the new Civics are quieter and better handling than the SunFires. No flame intended.
What's an Alty S?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altima S -4cyl version.

The "S" stands for Short (2 cyls)


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I don't mean to rain on your parade Rat, but the new Civics are quieter and better handling than the SunFires. No flame intended.
> What's an Alty S? *


What parade? I`ll s a y it s l o w l y for ya. Two Acuras in my family and you said they were POS.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Alty S ( 4 ed)*

Altima Model S

Altima Model SL

Altima Model SE

That wasn`t hard was it>


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *What parade? I`ll s a y it s l o w l y for ya. Two Acuras in my family and you said they were POS.  *


I called every small car a POS... meant a term of endirement to all us small car owners.
I was referring to your comparison of the Cavalier to the Civic, where you stated that "...the Cavaliers here in Canada but is no quieter or better handling". This is what I disagreed with.
I do agree that your Acura's are better than the Civic, no question. I'm done...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I called every small car a POS... meant a term of endirement to all us small car owners.
> I was referring to your comparison of the Cavalier to the Civic, where you stated that "...the Cavaliers here in Canada but is no quieter or better handling". This is what I disagreed with.
> I do agree that your Acura's are better than the Civic, no question. I'm done... *


I wouldn't worry about it Ed, he's cranky, prolly just old age.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I wouldn't worry about it Ed, he's cranky, prolly just old age.  *


Ed's a RICER now....He has a Civic  Are you going to put a Big Pipe on the back of that thing and make it sound like a rabbid lawnmower?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I wouldn't worry about it Ed, he's cranky, prolly just old age.  *


Your prolly right. I probably shouldn't use prolly or I prolly should have used maybe or probably used undoubtadly. Now I'm confused or is that prolly confused.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Ed's a RICER now....He has a Civic  Are you going to put a Big Pipe on the back of that thing and make it sound like a rabbid lawnmower? *


Your almost right... I ordered a wing, and am going to do the Gold Emblems on it. Flame away...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

back to the Cross Wind thing. Do you guys ever get a noise coming from the driver side door pillar? Sometimes when im going over 70 mph with a cross wind I get a howling humming noise. Anyone else? Ofcourse the dealer says we can take it for a drive but we cant go over the posted speed limit


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *back to the Cross Wind thing. Do you guys ever get a noise coming from the driver side door pillar? Sometimes when im going over 70 mph with a cross wind I get a howling humming noise. Anyone else? Ofcourse the dealer says we can take it for a drive but we cant go over the posted speed limit *


The answer is Yes Buddy but I bet it is coming from the front Wheel Wells. Here is what I did; you don`t have to remove the tires. Jack the front end up and take some DUCT Tape and tape the inner Plastic wheel Wells to the Frame.(front partial frame). They just flap there, it is a piss poor design. I told my dealer and they said they never had any problem. Yeh Right; that is why every mechanic has duct tape in his tool chest. haha

Sounds funny but I was always taping the passenger side after an oil change anyway.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I haven't notice the Cross Wind thing, I got the prokit, but Buddy02 knows that the wind in the bike is a different story.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *I haven't notice the Cross Wind thing, I got the prokit, but Buddy02 knows that the wind in the bike is a different story. *


Yes it is a bit different, I was riding in Kansas at there was a 30-40 mile wind that was fun felt like i ws riding at a 45 degree angle! And the semi are fun then too. Oh well its all part of riding!


----------

